# Monica Brant Leaves the IFBB and Joins the WBFF!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Monica Brant Leaves the IFBB and Joins the WBFF! by Terry Goodlad In what can only be described as one of the most shocking fitness industry news developments in the history of women???s physique sports, Monica Brant announced tonight in Calgary, Alberta on center stage at the WBFF Alberta Championships, that she has left the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

